# My Lav Does Not Drain, Do You Know Why?



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

this was 2 weeks ago. I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't drain......


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Niiiiiiice. And they went through all that trouble to mud the wall back. 

Corrugated traps are latest fad I believe in "fix it yo dam self!" plumbing channel.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

" You want HOW MUCH ??? Why ,,, it works fine " F**ing Jack legs !

Cal


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

DAM, There is that FLEX PIPE again, Crap, I wish I invented that, I see it everywhere, some Rich dude is laughing at all of us


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

******* said:


> DAM, There is that FLEX PIPE again, Crap, I wish I invented that, I see it everywhere, some Rich dude is laughing at all of us


does that stuff come in 20' lengths?:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

super plumber said:


> does that stuff come in 20' lengths?:laughing:


 

Better yet, 100 foot rolls for $18 bucks.


Duct Tape for leaks at the turns of direction. It'll hold!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

it was funny, I removed the nipple from the tee, used a street 1/16th, mip, street trap adapter and a tube trap, BAM, done, lined up perfectly.

guess they didn't sell those fittings at depot, or u just had to have half a brain to look for something that would work.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Better yet, 100 foot rolls for $18 bucks.
> 
> 
> Duct Tape for leaks at the turns of direction. It'll hold!



ALMOST Like swimming pool hose for above ground pools


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

As told by the HO, "Whadaya mean that's wrong?"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

P-trap, S-trap, That right there is an, &-trap


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

In these parts we call that piping configuration "running around the block to get to the neighbors house"


----------

